# floor boards



## alsu3 (May 29, 2008)

i have an 83 gti and i need the left side floor boards does any one know where i can get them new? thanks


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: floor boards (alsu3)*

http://www.rsjparts.com/catalog/images/logo4.jpg







good luck


----------



## alsu3 (May 29, 2008)

i only found the right front there but i need the left front and rear


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (alsu3)*








soryy ,I gess donor car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







good luck


----------



## curbdawg (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (TDIGB69)*

i bought one from rabbit parts. I heard they are pretty shady now though


----------

